# Spain Primera liga 15-16 May



## OddsPoster (May 13, 2010)

15 May 15:00 Athletic Bilbao v D Coruna  1.85 3.75 4.00 +24  
15 May 17:00 Atletico Madrid v Getafe  4.75 4.20 1.65 +24  
15 May 17:00 Real Zaragoza v Villarreal  4.00 3.60 1.85 +24  
15 May 19:00 Almeria v Sevilla  6.50 4.50 1.44 +24  
15 May 19:00 Mallorca v Espanyol  1.25 6.00 10.00 +24  
16 May 16:00 Barcelona v Valladolid  1.04 13.00 34.00 +14  
16 May 16:00 Malaga v Real Madrid  10.00 6.00 1.25 +18  
16 May 16:00 Osasuna v Xerez  2.35 3.40 2.90 +24  
16 May 16:00 Racing Santander v Sporting Gijon  1.30 5.25 9.50 +24  
16 May 16:00 Valencia v Tenerife  2.30 3.60 2.90


----------



## kokane (May 15, 2010)

valencia - tenerife - 1

Even though Valencia are completely lacking motivation in the table they have proven so far in the campaign that they are not set to gift anything to anyone. Los Che have won 41 points out of 54 maximum at their home the Mestalla stadium, where they have won 10 out of 11 games recently! Emery Unai signed a new contract in Valencia so the players who will stay in the team should be motivated to give their best performance today. More over, if Valencia loses to relegation candidates Tenerife they will pure oil in the fire and will allow conspiracy theories to surface. Atletico Madrid losing to Xerez was a completely different story as the rojiblancos had their minds in the cups.

Tenerife will stay in primera division in case of a win in Valencia and at the same time Valladolid or Malaga don't win. Tenerife is losing in casing of a treble-team equalization in the table with a) Valladolid and Malaga, b) Valladolid and Racing, c) Racing and Malaga, so they will be safe with a draw should at least one of the pairs mentioned above loses. But as I said before, Tenerife will have to win at the Mestalla and I don't think it is on their hands to do so...

Home win

-------------------------------------------------------
*www.b1x2.tk - PROGNOSIS*


----------

